# Can't change my avatar



## Randochap (4 Jan 2009)

It's time to retire Cycle Santa. Can't change the avatar though. When I upload a new pic, it shows on the account page but hasn't replaced on posts.


----------



## Randochap (4 Jan 2009)

Let's try that again ....

On edit: Nope; something's farked.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2009)

I got caught out by that too. There is one for your profile picture, and a separate one for your avatar !

Go to My Account, Settings & Options, Edit Avatar.


----------



## Randochap (4 Jan 2009)

ColinJ said:


> I got caught out by that too. There is one for your profile picture, and a separate one for your avatar !
> 
> Go to My Account, Settings & Options, Edit Avatar.



Ah, voila! Thanks, Colin.


----------

